# Pattaya Dentist? Recommendations?



## timepowers

Looking for an affordable but good dentist that does caps etc. Anyone?


----------



## Wayward Wind

Dr Tapasit at Studio Smile, which is located at the head of Beach Road adjacent to Dolphin Circle. Great dentist, educated in US, thus excellent English. Modern and super clean facility and equipment

STUDIO SMILE PATTAYA: Dentist Pattaya | Cosmetic and Implant Dentistry | Dental Pattaya


----------



## Asian Spirit

Wayward Wind said:


> Dr Tapasit at Studio Smile, which is located at the head of Beach Road adjacent to Dolphin Circle. Great dentist, educated in US, thus excellent English. Modern and super clean facility and equipment
> 
> STUDIO SMILE PATTAYA: Dentist Pattaya | Cosmetic and Implant Dentistry | Dental Pattaya


Thanks Wayward, hopefully the new member will be able to use that dentist.


----------



## timepowers

*Dentist found...many thanks!*

Great recommendation. 

Next the pain comes lol.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## sunandsands

It's best to go to Bangkok if you're looking for some serious dental treatments. Check out Thantakit International. Was very satisfied with my dental crown replacement and root canal treatment. Never ripped me off and communication was great.


----------

